# Anyone Have/Know Of A Fixed Kitty? ***Update***



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Our Truck Driver's girlfriend is looking for a cat to keep her other kitty company because I guess her cat is lonely. She's looking for a cat that's fixed already. If you know of a cat or have one in Michigan, PM me.  

Megan


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess she's not getting another cat, now, she got a Cocker Spaniel mix. :?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I like cocker spaniels so much that I have 2 of them .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

They're cute, it's just confusing how she suddenly changed her mind. I thought her cat was lonely and wanted another cat friend? :? Oh well!


----------

